# Sable GSD Pup Color Changes



## ccmarshburn (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello! I have a 5 month old german shepherd and was wondering if anyone could tell me what he might look like as an adult. I attached some pictures of his dad, mom, him at birth, 4 weeks, 7 weeks, 2.5 months, 3 months, and now at 5 months. I'm not too sure how the pictures uploaded, but hopefully you all can tell how he's changed. Thank you!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Beautiful pup. From what I've gathered from the Forum he will grow to be about his birth color!!! Look at your earliest photo of him and it will give you an idea!


----------



## ccmarshburn (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes that's what I've heard as well! He's just so light right now it's just hard to believe!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sables change their look with every molt.


----------

